# Installing a R32 LSD on 92 240sx



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello. I'm new to the forums, first post. I just bought a 1992 240sx SE coupe 5sp non-HICAS. Part of the purchase included a LSD from a R32 Skyline (GT-S i assume). It's a R200 differential, so it should be able to replace the open differential I currently have. I think I need the output shaftsfrom a pre 93 J30 to fit with the 240sx driveshafts. Is there anything else i need? Where might I find a tech reference for installing this type of LSD? I searched for a bit, and could only find VLSD installs. I do a lot of work on my cars, but I havent disassembled a LSD before, any tips? Thanks for any help


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Opium would be the right person to talk to about this. He installed a R33 VLSD on his 89 240. He could probably help you out more than anyone else can.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

I'll ask Opium about it.

Swapping out the entire VLSD is all I can find info on. In this case, I am not swapping entire differentials, but swapping the parts inside the differential.

so I guess any experience working on a R200 LSD would be helpful.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

where do you live?


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Western New York State. Why?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

k-1 sounds like lionel lol :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy:
no doubt about it


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> k-1 sounds like lionel lol :cheers: :fluffy: :fluffy:
> no doubt about it


Uh, nope. I may sound like him, but I'm not.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My experience with this differential is limited. I do own one on my personal car, and it is kind of rare to hear that someone else has one too. However since this differential is so easy to install, I didn't have much time with it to explore what it was all about. So your questions in that PM you sent me about input shafts and all that I don't really know. This is how my differential came to me:










But all I did was bolt up the shafts to the differential, swapped the backing plate from the KA open differential to the skyline one, put a new gasket on it, filled her up, and threw her in. So that is about the extent of my experience with it. I think the total time with that diff was a half hour. Sorry to have let you down on the info. I know you were probably expecting more.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the help though, at this point, any info is good.

Do you think to remove the differential, I have to remove the entire rear linkage/axle assembly? or do you think I can squeeze it out?


----------

